# Success after RPL / Multiple Miscarriages?



## Ask4joy

Hi all - I'm hoping for some success stories after just having my third CP / early loss in the last year. Our next steps are IVF but we want to try at least one more month on our own. Anyone have multiple early losses / MCs and go on to have a healthy pregnancy without IVF? 

Thank you and congrats to all of you!


----------



## nessaw

Hi ask joy. I'm so sorry about your losses. I know how hard it is. We had 3 losses (4babies) before having our rainbow 18 months again and another loss of twins since. We had a blighted ovum at 9 weeks measuring 5 then just as we were being referred for ivf we got pg with twins. We lost them at 14.5 weeks to twin to twin transfusion. The next pg we saw the hb at 7.6 weeks and had a mmc at 11 weeks still measuring 7.6. All testing on the 2nd and 3rd pg came back clear. Then honestly we gave up. I couldn't do it anymore. After 6 ish months my cousin announced her pg and I said to dh 1 more go. We conceived our girl and we're under the recurrent miscarriage consultant and on progesterone and baby aspirin and it worked. I still can't quite believe we have her. Since then we lost twins to Edwards syndrome-trisomy 18. So all of our losses have been for different reasons which have been hard to take in a way. We don't know where to go from here. I hope that you get some answers and your rainbow baby. Xx


----------



## GI_Jane

try aspirin, 75mg.


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you Nessaw. I am so sorry about your losses as well. It is so heartbreaking and I'm sure the further along you are the harder it is. :hugs: I hope you get your 2nd rainbow very soon!

GI Jane - Thanks. I've tried baby aspirin in the past but never on a cycle that I ended up conceiving. I've tested negative for any kind of blood clotting and autoimmune disorders...so I'm not sure it will help me but I'm going to give it another shot next cycle!


----------



## Michellebelle

Hello, I've had three losses (all conceived on clomid plus injectibles), and am now in the third trimester of a pregnancy conceived without any drugs. So there is hope! Also... all my miscarriages were unexplained, and had testing and everything came back fine.

After a year of not getting pregnant after our last miscarriage, I was devastated and we didnt have any more money for fertility treatments, so needed to take a break. I decided to do baby aspirin, Brazil nuts, and I also started cutting back my carb and gluten consumption considerably. And we managed to conceive that cycle! I have no idea if any of those things contributed as I've always come back clear for clotting disorders too, but I figured didn't hurt to try.

Also, when I got my BFP, my fertility doc put me on progesterone right away, just to be safe. (I've been on it with all my pregnancies though).

Good luck!


----------



## ttc126

Ask, as you know I had a chemical in nov 2015 followed by 3 miscarriages between feb and aug 2016. All testing normal. Negative for clotting factors. Then despite cycle monitoring we were unable to conceive for 6 cycles after the last loss. Cycle 7 I conceived on 100mg clomid, baby aspirin, and progesterone. My RE thinks aspirin is effective for some women because there are probably undiscovered clotting disorders that it helps. I finally have made it to 22 weeks with baby aspirin (will take till 36 weeks) and progesterone the first trimester. We were told ivf with pgd was our only real option but we could try again naturally if we wanted. This was our last shot before I gave up. 
I'm sorry for all of your chemicals. It's horrible to lose babies at any stage. Don't give up hope. Much love to you!


----------



## Ask4joy

Thank you ladies! When did you start taking baby aspirin? Before or after O?


----------



## ttc126

Ask I was told to take it daily all parts of cycle anytime I have a chance of pregnancy. If we ever want to try again I'll be taking it. It's a "from now on" type thing for me... 
I would say start now and stay on it.


----------



## Michellebelle

I started taking baby aspirin midway through the cycle before the cycle I got my BFP. So I took it for about a month and a half before. And then continued throughout my first tri, and tapered off after that.


----------



## Ask4joy

Ok I'm starting today! Thank you!


----------



## nessaw

From Bfp under recurrent miscarriage consultant.


----------

